# Doctor script for deca and anavar



## Texan69 (Jan 12, 2021)

3 of my co workers have been seeing a pretty well known and thought of doctor in our area for TRT..was talking to them this doctor prescribes then not only test but Deca, anavar, some other orals and some peptides also. 

he lets them ride above the range for total test. One of the guys came back at over 3000 total test. 

I don’t know if this doctor is doing any shady stuff or what but sounds like a good deal to me haha. Looked the doc up and his resume and awards seem Impressive he appears to be well thought of in the area. 

apparently it’s a 6 month waiting list to get an app with him as a new patient


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 12, 2021)

Yeah, that dont sound right. I imagine he might end up on the news.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 13, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Yeah, that dont sound right. I imagine he might end up on the news.



I’m thinking the same 
but he’s been in practice forever 2 of the guys been going to him since 2010. Maybe he’s got friends in high places


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 13, 2021)

Said doctor doesn't sound like he is a licensed practitioner. Sounds more along the lines of a steroid dealer guised as a clinic.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 13, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Said doctor doesn't sound like he is a licensed practitioner. Sounds more along the lines of a steroid dealer guised as a clinic.



He’s def licensed, he was studies published on men’s health and teaches. According to his website lol
 But he does a bunch of other stuff other than hormone therapy


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 13, 2021)

If I had a Dr like that, I would keep it to myself so as to protect my source of pharma Anavar!


----------



## j2048b (Jan 13, 2021)

Better chk the prices, and sign up... I went to a clinic and was prescribed the same items, but it WASs expensive AF


----------



## snake (Jan 13, 2021)

Smells fishy to me. At best, I'm sure it's all out of pocket. No way on God's green earth is an insurance company covering any of that.


----------



## midevil (Jan 13, 2021)

_*I can see it happening. It'll last as long as the patients he's treating keep their mouth shut about it. Your friend should not put the doc on blast and continue treatment quietly. 

I say this because I used to work with a dude that has the ultimate hookup. HGH high test dose trt ... human grade test from the pharm etc

He had to pay an initial 1200 dollar consultation fee and went from there..*_


----------



## j2048b (Jan 13, 2021)

midevil said:


> _*I can see it happening. It'll last as long as the patients he's treating keep their mouth shut about it. Your friend should not put the doc on blast and continue treatment quietly.
> 
> I say this because I used to work with a dude that has the ultimate hookup. HGH high test dose trt ... human grade test from the pharm etc
> 
> He had to pay an initial 1200 dollar consultation fee and went from there..*_




hell most of us would sign up if the price was doable, i know i sure as hell would...

i dont knock the docs either...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 13, 2021)

90 capsules of 50 mg per capsule Anavar cost me $450.  I still have an open script for it but probably won't fill it until March or so...


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 13, 2021)

Sounds similar to biogenises...the place that got busted giving stuff to A Rod


----------



## midevil (Jan 14, 2021)

https://www.sun-sentinel.com/health...b-drugs-from-southflorida-20130202-story.html

Probably more of this going on then we could have imagined.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 14, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Sounds similar to biogenises...the place that got busted giving stuff to A Rod



I thought the issue there was that he wasn’t actually an certified medical doctor in the states so didn’t actually have the authority to prescribe ?
I could be wrong though


I don’t know much about HIPPA  but my understanding of it would make it seem hard to hem doctors up for this, if a doctor is prescribing a AAS that is approved by the FDA for treatment of xyz medical condition then it’s a medical treatment covered by HIPPA and is private without the patients consent or a grand jury subpoena from my understanding 
obviously if he’s giving out multiple scripts for the same drug for the patient to go to different pharmacy to fill ya I could see that being an issue


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 14, 2021)

midevil said:


> https://www.sun-sentinel.com/health...b-drugs-from-southflorida-20130202-story.html
> 
> Probably more of this going on then we could have imagined.



Wow, was written in 2013, 9 years after the BALCO scandal broke.  I wouldn’t count on them for late breaking news.

I have a friend who worked at a worked at a clinic.  They looked for doctors who were getting close to retirement and were willing to risk their license for a big final pay day or those who were in a situation where they needed a second income (usually as the result of a messy divorce).   As long as they had plausible deniability and didn’t have to deal with insurance they would stretch what was reasonable.

The risk isn’t as big as you would imagine.  Victor Conte, someone I am sure they tried to throw the book at, only served 4 months.


----------



## lfod14 (Jan 14, 2021)

midevil said:


> _*He had to pay an initial 1200 dollar consultation fee and went from there..*_



He got screwed bad! My doc prescribes test and deca to most guys that lift, also will prescribe var and anadrol. I think my consultation cost me $125.


----------



## lfod14 (Jan 14, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> 3 of my co workers have been seeing a pretty well known and thought of doctor in our area for TRT..was talking to them this doctor prescribes then not only test but Deca, anavar, some other orals and some peptides also.
> 
> he lets them ride above the range for total test. One of the guys came back at over 3000 total test.
> 
> ...



Nothing shady about it, but people have been conditioned by insurance companies to think that though. Off label use is 100% legal, docs to it all the time, it's just not something insurance will deal with. Lab ranges aren't law and aren't required to be followed, most functional docs of any type don't go by the labs ref range on almost anything.


----------



## lfod14 (Jan 14, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Said doctor doesn't sound like he is a licensed practitioner. Sounds more along the lines of a steroid dealer guised as a clinic.



Of course he does, when docs aren't handcuffed by your insurance company they can actually hook you up. it's nothing more than that and 100% legal. This is nothing new, the elite that can pay cash for REAL health care have been doing exactly this for many decades, when they do it it's called "Concierge Medicine". All Doctors are drug dealers, that's fact. The only reason we have the issues we have with AAS is because of an outdated stigma.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 14, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Nothing shady about it, .



True. Any good dr will script you Anavar if you have symptoms of an oxandrolone deficiency ;-)


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Nothing shady about it, but people have been conditioned by insurance companies to think that though. Off label use is 100% legal, docs to it all the time, it's just not something insurance will deal with. Lab ranges aren't law and aren't required to be followed, most functional docs of any type don't go by the labs ref range on almost anything.



It's absolutely 100% shady. Doctors can't just go prescribing controlled substances for illegitimate reasons, insurance company involvement or not.


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2021)

And in addition, pharmacists are required by law to report and refuse to fill shady looking prescriptions, either because it's too much/frequent, or inappropriate. Even the pharmacists can be punished for it, as can doctors.

Walmart pharmacies are currently in litigation over this. The DOJ is after them for filling opioid prescriptions... https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/depa...against-walmart-inc-controlled-substances-act


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 14, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> True. Any good dr will script you Anavar if you have symptoms of an oxandrolone deficiency ;-)



Off-label use to burn excess visceral fat.  Ask me how I know this...


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 14, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Off-label use to burn excess visceral fat.  Ask me how I know this...



yup. Visceral fat is a tell tale sign of an oxandrolone deficiency. The lack of skin bursting pumps Is another one.

I got my script when my HDL came back above 40.  Doc put me on var off-label to get me into the single digits. 

So glad we both have doctors that know what they are doing.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 14, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> He got screwed bad! My doc prescribes test and deca to most guys that lift, also will prescribe var and anadrol. I think my consultation cost me $125.




fff. uuuu ccc. k i need ur docs name and addy asap...


----------



## j2048b (Jan 14, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> yup. Visceral fat is a tell tale sign of an oxandrolone deficiency. The lack of skin bursting pumps Is another one.
> 
> I got my script when my HDL came back above 40.  Doc put me on var off-label to get me into the single digits.
> 
> So glad we both have doctors that know what they are doing.




i must really be missing out on these docs...


----------



## Laser50216 (Mar 7, 2021)

first of all free test not total test is the standard in trt for measuring and more important than your specific number is how you feel and whether your symptoms are relieved. Nandrolone can be prescribed for joint pain though you do need to understand there are risks of using 19 nors long term and that it will only help with very specific types of joint pain and not just inflammation. Lots of clinics get away with prescribing oxandrolone and I don't understand how that works legally. Either way as its been pointed out for a dr like this you will be paying out of pocket and it will not be cheap. In fact most trt clinics will not accept insurance and using insurance is probably not a good route anyways as insurance companies and general practitioners don't understand jack shit about trt


----------



## Jackstups (Mar 8, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> He got screwed bad! My doc prescribes test and deca to most guys that lift, also will prescribe var and anadrol. I think my consultation cost me $125.



Is this an HRT Clinic or your doctor. If its HRT clinic can you PM info. My doc has me on a 100ml test a week and that barely gets me into the normal range. He wont up it, I asked.


----------



## lfod14 (Mar 8, 2021)

By your definition anything off label would be “illegitimate” then?


----------

